# European light fixture ?s



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was asked today if a light fixture from Europe will work here in the states. Apparently the company wants to charge 4000$ to make it work in the states. Do they have different light bulbs in Europe? Anyone ever done this?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JBrzoz00 said:


> I was asked today if a light fixture from Europe will work here in the states. Apparently the company wants to charge 4000$ to make it work in the states. Do they have different light bulbs in Europe? Anyone ever done this?


Depends. Most lights in Europe are bayonet cap bulbs. Never ever seen them over here. $4000 sure sounds a little OTT if all they are doing is converting it to SES or ES. They make adaptors to convert from BC to SES or ES and they aint $4000


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

JBrzoz00 said:


> I was asked today if a light fixture from Europe will work here in the states. Apparently the company wants to charge 4000$ to make it work in the states. Do they have different light bulbs in Europe? Anyone ever done this?


I don't know if I'm right or not, but if you have a 220 bulb which being operated by a 110 source, the voltage ratio will be 0.5 less, which will make the light very dim if it light up at all... It might not work. 

I got a few things from Europe and I had to get voltage converter to make it work.

I hope it helps.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I don't know if I'm right or not, but if you have a 220 bulb which being operated by a 110 source, the voltage ratio will be 0.5 less, which will make the light very dim if it light up at all... It might not work.
> 
> I got a few things from Europe and I had to get voltage converter to make it work.
> 
> I hope it helps.


your right they will be dimmer. We used to use 220v bulbs on the 110v equipment as the bulbs used to last a lot longer.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> your right they will be dimmer. We used to use 220v bulbs on the 110v equipment as the bulbs used to last a lot longer.


Thanks for clearing that up BC :thumbsup: I never tried lighting a 220 bulb with a direct 110 source, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

greg24k said:


> Thanks for clearing that up BC :thumbsup: I never tried lighting a 220 bulb with a direct 110 source, so I wasn't sure.


They don't dim to badly believe it or not. We used to run a few 150w bulbs and they were more than bright enough when running on half the voltage.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

does the price include getting UL listing?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know about all that, but how about getting it rewired w/ new sockets & cord, as necessary? I'm assuming they like the fixture design more than the lamps (bulbs) themselves. For example, I've gotten nice, old fixtures (eg. exterior copper coach lamps, copper lamp post lights, etc. rewired for about $20 each.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's guys if I end up dealing with this I will most likely re-wire new lamp sockets in it.


----------

